# pygocentrus notatus



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Frank,

Do you know what kind of piranha this is ? is it a pygo, serra, other ?? I tryed to look it up and i ended up with caribe









thnx


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. notatus is a synonym of P. cariba.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

hastatus said:


> P. notatus is a synonym of P. cariba.


 thank you


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

i just noticed that my local lfs has a tank (same one i got my rbs from) that say red bellies, but in a little species id thing it says pygocentrus notatus. i was wondering about that. i know i definitly dont have caribes though....i think


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

killarbee said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > P. notatus is a synonym of P. cariba.
> ...


 That is the name they gave me when I bought my P Cariba.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

mjboone79 said:


> i just noticed that my local lfs has a tank (same one i got my rbs from) that say red bellies, but in a little species id thing it says pygocentrus notatus. i was wondering about that. i know i definitly dont have caribes though....i think


 does it have a black humral spot??? just behind the gill plate... and does it have a RBP body shape? if so its a cariba


----------



## pats&theoverfor... (Jul 28, 2004)

i thought p notatus was actualy a manueli.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You can visit OPEFE species list and it will properly give you the current scientific names. P. cariba (synonym P. notatus) has a clear eyes and a humeral spot in most cases. The common name is red-bellied pirana, but that means absolutely nothing except to a dealer.

Some aquario books (namely TFH) carries P. notatus or S. notatus on fish that is actually Serrasalmus manueli. They too, possess a very large prominent humeral spot. The best thing to do is post a photo of your fish if you need a better ID on it.


----------

